# waiting (impatiently) for spring



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Haven't seen a winter like this in a few years.I guess we were due.Got spoiled i suppose.Good for the environment they say.Ihope so because I'm tired of it already.Take care!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Link! Rough winter. Not sure how it will affect the morels. Itching to see new growth. Talk to you soon!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,good to hear from you! What,if any,info might you have on winter's effects on morels?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Leeks are peeking through the forest floor!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

I am hoping that the rough winter is good for the morels -- no shortage of precipitation, and as I understand it the snow actually stops the ground from getting much colder than freezing. 

What are we thinking for first reasonable chance of finding morels? 1 more week like this? 2 more? I will probably not try hunting until late this month.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Excavating on a job a few weeks ago the frost was down 2 feet.I've heard and read that morels like cold climes. The last 2 years I've picked my first with a week left in April at about 600 ft. elev. mostly under (not so happy) ash trees.But those were much milder winters. I'll be running on pure optimism and desire to be in the woods regardless of conditions.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Que sera, sera. None of my long term predictions ever pan out. However, unless we get some real warmth it will be a late start to the season. Stay tuned.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel the warmth,Geo! And it's about time! 72 here now,65 fri.,mid to upper 70's sat. &amp; sun.,81 mon. BUT, the weatherman has become even worse than usual. I'll give that forcast 'til I log off in two minutes! Take care!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I am really starting to get anxious. I like the snow but this winter was a bit much. I have yet to have luck with Morels and am hoping this will be my year.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

jcumo, stay positive. I was able to score a few my first year and while I can't devote a whole lot of time looking for them, I know they are there.
For me, spring turkey hunting and morel hunting go hand in hand since turkeys can only be hunted til noon. So if I don't score a turkey, I can spend the afternoon scouring the ground!!
Season is coming up fast guys/gals! May your mesh bags be full!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Blue cohosh is starting to emerge here in the Valley of the Mohawk. Had a fine dinner last night of steak and leeks. The leeks are best when young, so get on it! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lumberjill (Apr 13, 2014)

My sister told me some have already popped in Remsen last week! I'm shocked at how early it is...


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found Scarlet Cup fungi. Trout lily are emerging. Had a tick crawling up me arm.. Had a fine dinner fireside, leeks, sunchokes and venison all harvested within 200 yards of said fire. Sweet! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Weather and the ground is warming up nicely. Im thinking I will start the hunt this weekend.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Going crazy here south of Albany...haven't seen any yet. Looking every chance I get!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice warmup followed by cool and rain.I like it! Maybe a little too cool but I've heard of them growing up through snow. Will start checking my go-to early spot this weekend.Happy hunting!!


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone seeing anything yet? I don't know if it is just too early or I am blind! Lol!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure where you are but it is too early in the Valley of the Mohawk. When you have to mow your lawn for the first time start looking, when you have to mow for the second time they are definitely around.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Mayapples are up 2-3 inches in my go-to spot.Still thinking at least a week away depending on weather.Nighttime temps need to even out and average above 40.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Checked a few spots that I am hoping produce something this year. Nothing yet but I found about 6 nice sized rotten hens from last year. I struck out on hens last year too. Go figure.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

I am in Kinderhook (Columbia County). I haven't looked for morels in a couple years.. I now live on a 40 acre former apple orchard with lots of dying elms and springs running throughout. So, I am feeling hopeful. I have been looking here, but I want to check out my former spots...


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've got 55 acres of old apple orchard in Hudson, NY. There has to be some morels here. Ill start hunting next week. Sure would be nice to hook up with someone with experience so I don't kill myself.


----------



## fungiarefriends (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,
Looking for some birthday help. I now live in MA and have yet to find more than one or two. I was hoping some one could point me to an area that is hopeful in eastern ny or western CT border area, to camp and find morels for a few days for my birthday May 13th. Please PM me with any tips on state parks or camping areas in the area. I was thinking south of albany north of the catskills area.
let me know what you all think. thanks in advance.
Jeremy


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Need warmth and understanding! The season is reluctant and shy.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GEO, sounds like we're flirting with the same woman! And I'm just trying to be patient (NOT MY FORTE).


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looked all weekend....nada. Lots of upside down yellow flowers, no morels. Also saw early fiddleheads sprouting. Still too early I think.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Going out today, mainly to scope out some locations amd grab some fiddleheads. I picked some the other day, a few up, many more to come. Trilium in bloom and my lawn needs to be mowed. I found a pretty sterling silver morel pin in my jewely box that I'd forgotten about. Now...bring on those morels!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morels are a lot like women, there is no figuring them out, but we love them just the same. Yellow flowers could possibly be Blue Cohosh or Coltsfoot. No Trillium blooms in my woods yet. And the grass ain't budging. Found another tick crawling up me arm. Take care and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Not sure if they are trillium (these are upside down). Definitely not blue cohosh nor coltsfoot. By next week the fiddle heads should be ready for the pan. Hopefully before the end of the month wild turkey with a side of morels and some sautéed fiddleheads will be on the menu.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Never seen a yellow trillium. Are the leaves mottled? Trout lily/ dogtooth violet.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow geo they may be trout lily. I'll confirm when I return later this week and take a closer look. It's all new to me. I'll figure this stuff out eventually.


----------



## fungiarefriends (Apr 4, 2013)

Any luck this weekend?


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Morels were reported in Dutchess county this past weekend.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Just checking on some other forums too and someone posted a find near syracuse. I i might have to find some time to skip out of work this week.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Syracuse? Could you be so kind as to share the site you got that from?


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Geo.......I saw it in morel hunters.com forum. One found near Syracuse 2 days ago. I'm hoping that after the next few days rains , they will start popping out.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Nothing yet here in Kinderhook. I looked today, fiddleheads galore, skunk cabbage up. I was mistaken about the trillium, not yet up (and there are yellow ones). 
Duchess County spottings are encouraging! Hopefully I'll see something after this rain...


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Checked that post, looks legit. It's on! Quick scan of my early spot last week but nothing.Will be taking much more time from here on out.Funny how just seeing a pic of one brings the fever, and I'm burning up! Work's a touch slow(OH GOODY) so there'll be time.OH BOY! OH BOY! OH BOY! Good luck and HAPPY HUNTING!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Scope1,Thanks for the site location. Yellow Trillium huh, interesting! I thought it was too early yet but Syracuse proves me wrong. I guess game on! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Spent a couple hours yesterday.No morels, but tons of ticks. Still early. It just doesn't feel right yet.


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

@scope and @linda. I'm in Hudson and would like to hunt on Monday if either of you are interested.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry Jonathan, I won't be in Hudson Monday and quite frankly I don't have much experience so I probably wouldn't be much help to you This is all new to me.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Jonathan, Monday is tough for me, but a friend and I are going out on Sunday in the Kinderhook/Chatham area. You are welcome to join us!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I'm back from the days hunting and foraging. Got up late 5:30 AM, started turkey hunting at 6. Called in 1 hen and 4 jakes within 20 yards. Couldn't pull the trigger and let them live another day....at least till tomorrow. At 7:30 AM I called it quits had breakfast and went foraging. I looked non stop till noon and did not see one morel. Either 1) I'm blind and suck at morel hunting 2) They aint here yet. 3) they aint here. The yellow flowers are definitely trout lillys. I did however forage a load of ramps and found the mother load of fiddleheads. So, tonight's menu will be modified to sauteed ramps in butter and lemon, steamed and sauteed fiddleheads , grilled steak with sadly....store bought shitake mushrooms.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Will morels come up in grassy areas or just in the leafy areas?


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

I'm a new hunter- just doing my research after hearing some local success stories from a friend. Went out today and found a small hill here in Highland (Ulster County) with many pastures that fit the description for good conditions. Didn't find any fungi of any kind growing, but several spots I dug up under fallen trees with what looks like mycelium, and the soil seems perfect from what I've researched. Maybe we're still a week or so away? 

I'm open to any hunting tips anyone wants to pass on. 8-O


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hobler, yes.I do find them in grassy areas.Either in patches in woods or on the edge of fields. Gmike,was out today in new spot that I thought looked prime but not. Still feels early in most places and ground temps too cool.When it comes to morels, I looked for several years before first find but what what a thrill when I spotted that first one. You kinda develop a ''feel'' for them I think. Research and keep searching. A comforting thought is even if you don't find any morels, there are other mushrooms out there all season.Good luck!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Good reply! The most comprehensive tip I give is "don't look for the Morel, look for the tree."


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well , Lynk and Geo, I've got 55 acres of an old overgrown apple orchard mixed with woods with elm trees and off the mountain is a creek bed. Ive got live and dead apples, elms and all kinds of trees as well as areas of tall cedars. THEY GOTTA BE HERE SOMEWHERE! I will be persistant in my quest till I find them. I have not checked out the ground temps yet so I guess I should get myself a thermometer on my next forage.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Thxs for the info


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

I continue to look in the woods on my property (old apple orchard, lots of springs, dying elms, all the good indicators). Nothing yet. I am seeing some mycelial activity, I collected a bunch of Turkey Tail. Agree it feels just ever so slighty early. I plan to really dig in this weekend.

Hob...a friend of mine called me a couple years ago to check out a mushroom she spotted while mowing her lawn. It was a golden morel. Right there in the grass . A fluke? Hahaa, wish we knew  So...I stick to hunting by the indicators, but I always keep my eyes open (especially around the area where I burn brush).


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well Linda, Now I don't feel so bad after reading your post and since your in "my neck of the woods". Sounds like it's just too early.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

My sister sent me this last night. She found them just outside watertown in the backyard of a house in a village under a plum tree


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW! Watertown....similiar weather conditions here. Nice find for your sister! Early blacks....
Of course now I feel like maybe it IS time. 

Although I spoke to someone this morning whom is very experienced hunting in my area and he said, "usually the week before Memorial Day, maybe later this year." I think I'll just keep looking.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Go figure. Last year was my 1st year looking. Spent countless hours in the woods and she walks outback and sees some cool looking mushrooms in the yard. I spent a lot of time this looking this weekend with nothing to show for it. Surprised I didn't even come across any ramps or fiddle heads.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Everyone's enthusiasm is really exciting! Gotta love spring fever. It's coming together. Moisture is there and forecast is warming with regular rain.If it doesn't got too hot,too fast I'm thinkin' good things for all! Never say die.Good luck everyone!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks LYNK. You give me inspiration.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Lynk! Encouraging words indeed! So a gal I know is going on an organized morel hunt THIS weekend in Brattleboro Vermont. Apparently it is with a mycologist from Georgia that travels around and leads morel hunts. So I am thinking if they are that far north, they must be ON here. 
The gentle hunt is afoot!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Would that be Chris M.?


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes geo, it is Chris Matherly


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I searched around today for a couple hrs today no morels but lots of great places for them. So hope there here warm weather for the next couple days hope they start to pop up.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Linda, I am interested on how this works out. Maybe you would be kind enough to give a report when you get back. Best of luck, enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ill be wearing my Sherlok Holmes hat and a using a magnifing glass this weekend. I'm a man on a mission! I hope the fiddleheads and ramps are still edible . They were very good last weekend.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Geo, it is a friend of mine going on the hunt, not me. I have told her I expect a full debrief of any and all tips/info she gets over the weekend (this weekend). I will share everything here. We need all the help we can get! 

I collected more turkey tail today on my property, still no sign of morels. Hunting a bit tomorrow in another location. 
This message board is terrific, it's nice share stories and hopefully some pictures of our finds!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Visited my favorite spot after work yesterday.....Nothin'. Almost 2 weeks later than last year but mayapples tall and flat, trillium blooming, feels almost right but still having some cold nights.Forecast looking good.Keeping the chin up and eyes down! Happy hunting!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Almost forgot! If anyone needs an extra boost, punch in 2014 morel sightings map. They're closing in!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate to give us bad luck but I concur, the weather conditions seem to be excellent! I won't be able to sneak out till the weekend but it is still early here and I expect to only find small ones. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Linda, I misread your post but now understand that it is a friend going on the foray with C.M. I am more interested on his interaction with the participants.


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

Went hunting in Claverack on Monday with no Morels to show for it. But I did get some nice fiddleheads and some ramps that made a nice pasta dish. Early Pheasant backs were sprouting so I'm hopeful I found a good spot. Will check back in a few days.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Back again in Hudson. Foraged about 3 hours this morning looking for morels in the apple orchards. The trees are starting to break buds but no morels on the ground ( only dried up apples). Poison ivy is starting to show. Headed down to the creek for fiddleheads and picked about a pound. Fiddleheads are unfurling and Im afraid that after todays pick, the season will be over for them here. Foraged lots of plump ramps. I was hoping that a morel would show up but no luck. Tomorrow if the weather permits Ill try searching the woods after hunting.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

GOT EM!!! What a difference a day makes. Nothing yet in the woods. Spent 2 hours in the apple trees. Was thinking what if this morel hunting is just a cruel joke and morels only exist in books and in the minds of people like Link and geo and Linda. My wife thinks I'm an idiot and my kids are calling me Applehead....."he who walks among the apple rows". Well, there they were, a bunch of them. I shouted MOREL and a turkey a few rows down gobbled and ran away. I picked only 6 that measured 3-4 inch caps. I left close to twenty still in the ground all which were 2 inches or smaller. I didn't want to upset the areas and step on those I couldnt see , so I left. I'm not really sure which size to pick. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

HOLY CANNOLI scope! How completely cool is that??? Hope is renewed! Now...where is my Sherlock Holmes hat and magnifying glass?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats Scope1! You're hooked! No one can quite describe what it is like to walk upon a troop of morels when they have been evading you for so long. I am happy for you! If no one else is going to happen by then let them grow, if there is a chance of other hunters, pick them all. The overgrown ones become fragile to handle. By the way there is no cure to your new addiction. You enjoyed the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

SCOPE, AWESOME! You've moved to the other side of delusional consciousness.Welcome my friend! Nice find and nice size.Congrats! Yet to find any here but haven't spent a lot of time.Cook those for your wife,she'll love 'em and move on to thinking you're an idiot about else.Wink wink. Again,congrats and welcome!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, You are 100% correct! The wife used to begrudge me for all the time I spent in the woods until she had a exquisite feast due to my forays. Now she urges me to get out there and produce. Once again I will oblige her as I am headed out in short order. Good luck to all, enjoy the hunt!
PS. For those in the Utica area, dined last night at "The Willows". Had sea bass smothered in fiddleheads and leeks. Unbelievable!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Out of curiosity geo ,what did the restaurant charge for that meal? My wife came up yesterday from the city and I fed her winter flounder which I caught Tuesday back home, mixed with fiddleheads and ramps which I picked that morning and sauteed in evoo and butter. I told her it was a meal fit for a queen and would cost a bundle in any restaurant. I'm saving the morels for Mothersday. Thinking of making those with scallops and shrimp.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yesterday


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

Awesome news scope! I'm headed out this afternoon and hope to find my First morel. Wish me luck!


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

were they in the grass Scope? How close to the trees? Can you post a picture what the terrain looks like? Thanks


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

All were found under old apple trees not picked for over 20 years.( I have yet to find one in the woods, along creek beds nor under cedars.) These orchards contain wild looking stuff filled with poison ivy and brambles. All these upstate counties are filled with these burnt out farms. Most were found within 4 feet of the bases a few were found within the drip line. All were found in the same area about 25 yards square.You need to walk very slowly and scan. I scanned over a hundred old apple trees ( many many hours) before I found the morels. Now is the time to do it before it gets too overgrown. Right I can manage thru the brambles , soon I wont.The ground was moist and had about 4-5 inches of varied growth which was sparse. The mushrooms were poking thru the old fallen leaves with only the caps visible. Once I saw one, I stopped in my tracks and scanned and most of the time found another 2 or 3. . Once you find your first one or two , the rest come easier. I am a beginner at this but I imagine that once you find them you keep your spot a well guarded secret. Lynk and geo have a lot of experience and may have insight of places to look besides old apple trees. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn sister is still finding them in watertown area


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Scope,my experience isn't vast but my enthusiasm is immense.You've spent the time and obviously paid attention to detail.Morels in a white wine and cream sauce would be heaven no matter what else you serve!Again,WELCOME!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Jcumo,aren't siblings great? Last year a couple I know were interested in my shroom hunting.A couple days later they showed up with bags of mushrooms hoping I could identify them. They had handfuls of black trumpets(my fave!) after a couple hours one afternoon. I spent a few years before finding my first and don't always get them every year. I said congrats and my mind was screaming ''Beginners luck!''. That's shroomin'. Recruit your sister and reap the benefits!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Got an extra special bonus today. Got 6 more grays double the size of yesterdays and a whopping case of poison ivy. Can't wait till tomorrow after todays rains.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

S1, The wife and mine entrees can to about $50.00.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Never bothered by poison ivy(hereditary)but i'm the pied piper for ticks.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well LYNK and geo , you guys are spot on. I went over the edge into a new dimension. I woke up this morning itchy from yesterdays poison ivy. So I figure that before I take a shower I might as well do some foraging. I sucked up the itching and went to my spot where I marked all the tiny ones with orange tape. Most had grown considerably in the past few days. I picked about 15 3-5 inchers and left about 2 dozen smaller ones. I marked one which I'll just leave alone and watch it. I also found more new tiny ones. This is a well hidden spot on private property so I dont expect any visitors. I wonder if I leave them alone if they turn into big yellows?
My plan is to dehydrate some today with my Excalibur. 
Afterwards I slathered up with Zanfel and showered.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Make mixture of rubbing alcohol and water, spray it on everything when you come back.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Scope,congrats and nice find! Multiple chiropractor visits have kept me from doing much for a week,but headed out after work today.New tip for everyone else, look for orange tape!HAHA! Drying is my favorite storage method. Double bagged in ziplocks and stuck in freezer. Morels keep for years this way and get better with age like wine.If you shroom all summer,keep varieties seperate and label them(including date). You'd be surprized at how fast they amass and confuse you. And, one accidentally picked bitter bolete will spoil a whole sackful. Again,CONGRATS and if you get overwhelmed,dried shrooms ship well.Send 'em to me and I'll ''store'' them for you!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Sorry to hear of your ailments. Good luck today, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Lynk. Feel better quick. I sympathize with you. I was forced to retire early because of a herniated disk. Back pain is no joke, especially when it prevents you from doing things you love to do.
I dried the shrooms crispy in my Excaliber ( 10 hours at 110 degrees) and now have them in a vacum sealed foodsaver container. Boy they sure do shrink!
I have to thank this forum and especially guys like you and geo who gave me the inspiration to get out there and continue to search for days on end .So guys.....thanks. Although I have only found one producing spot so far .....it's a doosey. But I also learned about ramps from this forum and fell in love with them. I thoroughly enjoy living off the land.
I dont know much about other shrooms but I have Kuo's books and will continue to learn. I sure would love to find chanterelles and porchinis if they exist here. Porchinis are my second favorite besides morels.
Have fun hunting.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all! Sorry to hear of the poison ivy lynk! I suffer as well, just waiting for my first round this year. Also, thanks for the storage tips lynk! I haven't been able to get out, I'm tied up here trying to get the property in order for spring (although I have bee looking here). 

Hey, this Sunday (the 18th) i am joining the Berkshire Hiking Club/Berkshire Mycological Society mushroom hunt. It is at 10AM in Stockbridge, MA. The event is free. I am curious and bringing a couple friends along. If anyone is interested, give me your email and I will forward the official invite. 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Linda,
I may be available. Could you kindly pass along the link: [email protected] Im curious about the mycological society and would love to learn more about shrooms.


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Linda. I'd like to go if I'm available. My email is [email protected]


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Scope1 I'm not sure where you are from, but I have found many chanterelle in Oneida county .They are easier than morels .


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

That's cool fog. I see other shrooms but I just cant identify them in the wild. I see them well on the store shelves. Thats why I want to try and hook up with this group. Im in Columbia county Hudson/Claverack area.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Its been a great day call it beginners luck but found my 1 st morels today checking my ginseng patches two blondes right in the middle of one of my beds lol. Would like to post a pic but don'tknow how. Search my land for another couple hrs n ffound no more. I do have a ton of pheasant backs growing ranging the size of 50 cent piece up to a soft ball size. Never tried them but gonna soon. Also if anyone lives near Gouverneur n would like to come help me search my land I'd would enjoy the help I can only cover so much . Thxs all n happy hunting


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Doesn't it feel great hobler. Good job. Look above in FAQ , it will show you how to post pics.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/hobler666/libary/ here thy r


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry try this again http//s1368.photobucket.com/user/hobler666/libary/mobile%20uploads


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GOT SOME! Thanx for concern,guys. Stone mason for 25+ years and overdid it on first real job this year.Anyway,couldn't work so went out.Found 26 nice yellows and 1 verpa.Know there's more,but limited mobility.If it cools and rains as they claim, thinking better season than last couple years.Anyone who shrooms all season,I keep an eye on this site all summer. Start looking for chants end of june.Best of luck and happy hunting!! BTW,did everyone take morel season off from work? Lotta chatter while I was out today.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Hobler did you set your picture on photo bucket to public ?


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good for you LYNK. Enjoy them. Stone mason? Hmmmmmm My next project is building a brick woodfired pizza oven. Too bad your broken. At least the morels are light and even lighter when you dry them out. Ive been retired for over 5 years now for a bum back.Back pain aint fun.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Jonathan and scope...emails have been sent.
SO happy to hear of the morel finds from the group here! I hope to join the ranks soon!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

You will find them Linda, just don't give up. Your terrain sounds just like mine and you are not that far away so they have to be there.You have to put your time in to locate them but once you do you have a gold mine. Of course I could always take you to my patch.....but then I'd have to "feed ya to the fishes". Hopefully , Ill see ya on Sunday with Jonathan.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I'm thinking the ground is just hitting the right temp here in the Finger Lakes. I have not seen any type of mycelial growth until today.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Bouncin' back as usual,just takes a little longer now.Going to scour same spot tomorrow.This heat is borderline but moisture good and cooling for a week or so after tomorrow. Hoping for a flush of 'em. Undergrowth getting thicker,but not as thick as the blackflies. Be well and keep up the search.Happy hunting!!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Lynk Tomorrow will be an absolutely phenomenal day. Ive got to be back in the city tomorrow before the rains hit so I picked my same area at dusk today ( i didn't look yesterday). Got 42, some the size of my hand. I've died and gone to morel heaven. I think that all this rain and the cooler nights stimulated them. Good luck tomorrow. I know you will do well.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I need more morels cook those last night n I'm hooked there sooooo good fitto have more please let me find many many more


----------



## morchellas (May 9, 2014)

Hi Linda,

I may be in the area for the hunt.....could you forward the invite? My email is: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## waterfowler (May 20, 2013)

Lynkage if I remember right you said you were from Schuyler county. My name is Ryan and I live in Montour, give me a call 607 331 7021.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Kicking myself! Found 34 more yellows and salvaged only 5 verpas from a patch of dozens.Another 15 to 20 yellows burnt.They hate the heat. If I hadn't been gimpy,Monday-Tuesday should have been a nice payday! A lot of tiny ones and hoping for a good flush next week w/ the rain and a cool down coming.Check with GEO,but I've had pretty good luck drying ones that have already started as long as they're not too far gone.Grab what you can...the season could end whenever the morels feel like it!Good luck and happy hunting!!! RYAN, if you don't mind,what's your last name?


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Lynkage, what part of NY are you in? I'm here in Ulster County and I'm not finding squat on the hills nearby here. Also, seems like there's too much dead leaves on the forest floor to see anything. Any tips besides looking under dead elms etc.? I'm still a noob and have never found one, but I'm going out this weekend hoping the rain will kick up some action!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I was thinking about join to this old orchard that I know of, but after reading about the fertilizers I think the morels can just sit there. Everything I'm reading says that it could be highly toxic with lead and arsenic because of the old fertilizers and pesticides.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello! Email invites forwarded to imindy, jonathan and scope. Did I miss anyone?

Still striking out here on my property and another area of old forest loaded with dead elms and a creek *sigh*. Still another location to check out. Remaining hopeful! Comgratulations to the successful hunters!
I hope to meet some of you Sunday, please introduce yourself because I think I am the only one going with a real pic!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Linda
My advice would be to stay with the apple trees , thats where I've found all of mine. I've found nothing in the woods and creekbeds except ramps and fiddleheads. By now they should stick out like pumpkins in a patch. Good luck


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally!!! Near Saratoga Springs


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Jcumo,Congrats! GMIKE,finding most of mine near ash trees in rich soil.Fairly open areas w/ a nice variety low greenery.Don't really know all my woodland plants by name(but should learn). Will always check ash in or near mayapples.Poke around and scan everything.Even behind you.They hide so well sometimes and sometimes they're just there.Good luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats Jcumo! Nice ones! You might consider leaving the soil as it will keep your harvest cleaner and be gentler to the mycelium.
Stay away from anything growing in the vicinity of manmade chemicals!
Lnyk, What are you doing with the Verpas?
When you find your SDM (slow down morel), before picking, squat and scan 360 degrees using your SDM as a pivot for your search. It is amazing how a different angle will change your perspective. Now make slow concentric circles around your SDM. Morels seldom fruit alone. Take a good look around as to the environment that produced your find, not only the tree, but everything. Try to get a feel to what kind of place your quarry likes to propagate. After a while you will find yourself slowing down in similar environs. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,any suggestions on the verpas? Kept them separate as I do with all shrooms but rarely run into them.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Anyone in the Capital District looking for people to go hunting with? I've never been and I would like to tag along with some people to get a feel for it.

Thanks!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

GEO I do normally try to be nicer to the soil. These were the first ones that I have ever found and my 6 year old was too excited to pick them any cleaner. After the countless hours she spent in the woods with me looking I didnt want to correct her in her excitement. 

These were scattered all over under different ash trees. Ill be heading back to that spot tomorrow when I have more time and hopefully fill my basket.


----------



## jims (May 16, 2014)

I am new to this site. I live in Claverack and I must say that I have been getting excited to look for morels since I began following posts a month ago. I am fairly new to mushroom hunting. I have limited myself to the safe, no look alike mushrooms thus far and have had some amazing results. I went out twice in April hunting morels and was discouraged when I came home empty handed until I saw multiple posts with similar luck. I haven't been able to hunt for morels due to work and time restraints with family until today.

I cannot explain the excitement when I was in a spot I had hunted in April for less than 5 minutes this AM and harvested 33 morels. I'm sure you can all relate having had the same thrill when you first started. I am psyched to return tomorrow as I have left many small ones behind. 

Thanks to all who post here and kept my excitement to hunt alive.


----------



## waterfowler (May 20, 2013)

Lynkage, my last name is muller. Give me a call and maybe we can hunt sometime. I do have experience morel hunting and plenty of time to go hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jcumo, You were 100% correct on not curbing her excitement. I applaud you for having her out there, she is a lucky girl, you a lucky dad. The message was really meant for nubes who might not be aware. Congratulations, good luck, you and daughter enjoy the hunt.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

jcumo saratoga, Where do you live? I'm in Schuylerville.


----------



## shroomfarm2 (May 24, 2013)

I’m finding very few in Suffolk County and it has been a wet spring. I will be looking up in Washington County this weekend after a quick stop in Westchester.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I'll be looking in Washington county tonight and tomorrow too.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, I read that many people consume Verpas but others have trouble with them. I've had some bad times experimenting with other mushrooms and am not taking any chances.


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Anyone from Broome County? I'm also new to the sport...


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Audiophoenix, if you want to give me your email I can forward you an invite to a mushroom hike/hunt this Sunday. The above thread has some of the details....


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in Broome. Tomorrow will be the first hunt for me this season


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

A lot of newbies posting finds.Seems to be a good year.Headed out this morning to check some new spots!Gonna get as many as possible. You never know what next season will bring.Happy hunting!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Going out for a little bit this morning had some pheasant backs fried in butter n garlic and venison last night yummy


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Off to the hills of Highland in Ulster this morning in search of my first trophy !


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Found two more today same place as my first two plus got two scarlet cups n bout a bunch of pheasant backs


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Hey, Lithic...where abouts are you? We went today, second time out and while it was fun, came up with nothing. We're new and it was actually on the border of Broome and Chenango. How did you do?


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I live and work in Bing. I hit a new spot in Vestal today with no luck. I might try to hit my tried &amp; true black morel spot tomorrow. I never seem to get much time to hunt for morels as this is a busy time with work, but I do quite well with the summer / fall fungi (hens,trumpets,chants,boletes,sulphur shelf,puffs,etc.). Good luck hunting!


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Geo...what is your email? I want to share some info from my friend's experience on that morel hunt with CM.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Linda I would love to hear about the trip as well. My email is [email protected]


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Email has been sent Fog...hope to see you later this morning


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Linda, great!

[email protected]


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Linda I actually have to work later but maybe next year.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

I put up a new topic yesterday for my hunting in Ulster. I'm still a total noob, but I've got about 4 lbs in the fridge now ! In short, I can only say that I spent a ton of time in the forest under dead elms and many other trees, but only had luck when I went into an abandoned apple orchard. Even there, I searched probably 100 trees, and found all of what I gathered under about 10 trees.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Good to know. I'll have to try to find an apple orchard . Went out this AM and found 30 and one half free. All under dead elms. For the newbees the elms are pretty newly dead still have the bark hanging in sheets.The recent rain really got these morels muddy but they'll wash.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, the abandoned orchards are becoming harder to come by, and the one I went in was totally over-grown with thorns and thatchy vines etc. The morchellas I picked were almost always under a partially dead apple tree. Sometimes there was just a large branch or the whole tree was dead or dying. I don't know how it works, but I'm assuming the dead stuff gets into the soil and nourishes it to a condition the mushrooms really like. I also noted that the dead trees that didn't have any morchellas usually had a bunch of crowding vines or thorns along the ground. Where I found the fruit the ground around the trees was covered with lots of fresh green vegetation, probably indicating nice rich soil, and not too crowded by the creepy stuff. I think this week is going to be incredible for growth. High 40's over night, and nothing over high 70's during the day, and a couple rain days mid-week should mean a bumper crop by next weekend !


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope your right


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

I'm certainly not a pro at this...but I think gmichael's right, especially for where I'm looking. Some nights are upper 40's to low 50's, but many between are upper 30's...days can possibily 70's-low 80's, but many are 50's to 60's. Like him, I'm not sure how it works, but from what I've read, it needs consistent 40's at night and relatively warmer days without being hot. Lithic did you have luck today?


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I did, but my luck was with turkey hunting and the breast is marinating as we speak!! Yum! 
I poked around a few trees, but had to get to work by 10. I did find my first LBM of the year


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gmichael7 I agree with you 100 percent. Abandoned apple orchards are the way to go. I searched over hundreds of trees with nothing and then boom a stash that overflowed my baskets and then some all in a limited area.My advise to get access to some of these orchards is to frequent their farm stands at apple and pumpkin harvest time and buy stuff from them. Many apple orchards are now doing pumpkins and corn and are struggling to make it from year to year.. Get to know the owners and then ask permission . Tell them that you are a mushroom hunter and wouldnt mind sharing your spoils with them if they allow you access to search their old burnt out trees ( They all have areas like this). You may get a bunch of no's before you get a yes but all you need is one good productive group of trees. When you do get permission ,take their business card and hold on to it just in case you get stopped by someone while picking. Good luck


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Lithic...wow, I better be careful! I thought turkey was April. Congrats on both your finds and hope you enjoy dinner!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

So I have been searching our property high and low! I look over in this old sandbox and there are two! My very first ever!!!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Great weekend to be out. Most of mine were found under ash. Then I found a huge stash of them under honey suckle guarded by a pretty dense bramble patch. Also found some pheasant back and wine caps


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I am having a problem loading my picture…


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

//i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx185...F0C48B64-F65B-4C1C-B1E9-27D9A8E553B1.jpg[/IMG]//i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx185/Shendri3/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-05/F0C48B64-F65B-4C1C-B1E9-27D9A8E553B1.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Ok, let's try this…


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good Job! Keep on hunting.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Good job finger lakes keep looking under resently deseased elms in damp areas.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

audiophoenix I live right off exit 17. Ive really tapped out my hunting spots this year but havnt checked anything in your area. Do you think you have some spots that might be worth hiking through. In our area I think its easiest to look in woods with a lot of ash. They are more abundant than elm and seem to be fruiting really well this year. Its also pretty hard to mistake ash even if you are not too familiar with tree identification. Just look up some pictures of the bark.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Ya there's plenty of woods near me with lots of indigenous trees but I have discovered just how incredibly terrible I am at telling the differences in trees. 

i see lots of maple around but I really can't know for sure if I'm looking at Ash or Elm or anything. 

I did see people are chatting about abandoned apple orchards. I don't know about abandoned ones but there's an orchard right here in Schuylerville and I'm sure if I just asked to take stroll looking for morels they would let me.

Is there any realistic way to tell what kind of woods you have via Sat Map?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jcumo, Nice haul, those are beauts!
FL, Nice find! 
AP, Found plenty of morels under Apple but can't remember ever finding one under a healthy apple tree. Has anyone else? I gravitate towards a tree with a section dead or dying. Almost like the morel mycelium is mycorrhiza with the tree but will only fruit when the organism is threatened.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Ya I figured it was worth a look anyways but who knows.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

AP I am still new at this morel hunting and am learning every day. I do know that apple orchards use tons of chemicals to keep those apples lookin good. The mycelium soak up these chemicals like a sponge and they do end up in the morels. If your hunting apple orchards you want old abandoned spots where the chemicals have leached out of the soils over time. By "old" I'm talking 25 years ,or more, chemical free. Don't take morels from under fresh actively working apple trees.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Agree with Scope and Geo. I'm hunting a really really old orchard. The place is so overgrown that I have to chop thru most areas with a machete, and I'm covered in thorn scratches. I don't think there's been any chemicals back there for decades. Also, all of my picking was done under partially or fully dead trees, so I think whatever they do when they die... the morchellas really like it !


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hunting morels is a deadly disease. We are all crazy.....but they taste soo goood!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Been making up for lost time at both work and home but need to get out there.A lot of nice finds reported both on and off line. Looks like the good year we all hoped for.Good luck and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Off the grid for days...Lithic..anything good in BC? My poor dad at Lourdes since Mon eve...unexpected...but looking good. whew...


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Aah unfortunately no. I've not been able to set foot in the woods all week. Workin' my life away, but I might take tomorrow off. I've been keeping an eye on the site and by the looks of it, this is the year I'd been hoping for. Good luck out there


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't believe I almost mowed over a morel while mowing my lawn.just behind the garage, no dead elm or ash, just a pine tree.I can't figure these things out for nothing.It's funny I spent three hours tromping around the woods this morning and there growing in my yard. :roll:


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,had a similar experience a week ago.Went hunting with a friend scoping new spots.Had a little luck but wanted to do better for 5-6 hours of effort.Headed back to her place to get my truck and asked "Have you checked that ash by the garage?'' She said ''Nothin' ever grows there''. I headed over and she said''If you find one,I'll croak''.Got 8 beauties and she's still with us!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Well it's good shes still with us :lol:


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

What are these? &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure :-?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

My guess would be Agrocybe praecox.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Went out today and found some things. I think Pheasant's Back and I think the others look like Oysters, but I'm not sure. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Why is it putting double photos in my post?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are pheasant backs but I don't know for sure on the oysters I always have trouble iding oysters.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Those look like oysters (a little old) to me. For 100% certainty Id need to see the gills.


----------



## smiley (Apr 15, 2014)

Pheasant backs have poors, oysters very distict white gills.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

FingerLKS-
If that's a conifer tree, those could possibly be Phoenix Oysters(Pleurotus pulmonarius)
I'm more leaning toward it being a big tooth aspen so those are likely Aspen Oysters (Pleurotus populinus)


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I discovered I actually like pheasant backs,but I only eat the little nubs before they form the fan shape.they are kind of nutty and no bugs. There are lots of dead elm in Oneida county and they are everywhere. :-D


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Fog I harvest pheasants when there young bout size of baseball there still soft my girlfriend slices them bout quarter inch thick sautés them in butter,garlic for awhile then throw in some version yummy.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

What do I need to do to positively identify them (pheasant backs)? I'm a novice, and surely do not want to make any mistakes. I'm still in the "hunting but too afraid to eat them" phase.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Around here they are almost always on elms one of the first mushrooms to appear.when they are mature there shaped like seat on an old tractor or a saddle. Thus the name dryads saddle .I see them constantly. When looking for morels


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I sliced mine about a 1/4 "thick and fry them in butter till crisp and brown yummy


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

What types of fungi do you find on beech trees? The woods that we scan are full of beech, elm, and hickory.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Boy, did we give up on the Morels? Now we're eating tractor saddles! Anyone think this cool-down over the 10 day forecast will bring another bloom of the Morchella? I went out on Saturday and found nothing but dying pods from the last bloom. I left feeling like a 'man of low morel character' .


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I totally gave up. I found two in a sandbox. I don't think I'm looking in the right places.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

I think there's a lot of 'precursor' stuff that we just don't know. Maybe the harsh winter had a role in limiting the normal propagation of the mycelium.. just a guess. They're just a fickle creature. My only luck has been under the apple, but not sure if I'll have another chance this week. After the last 2 days of heat, I think the right temperature and moisture conditions are in place, but who knows?


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

"Man of low morel character." LOL gmichael!
Hello all! Glad to hear many are having morel success! My hunting has been waylaid by the rigors of farm life! An experienced friend is having morel success here in Chatham amd Ghent...so they are definitely still coming. 
My hunting these days is limited to trying to spot reishis on hemlocks while on horseback.
Glad some are enjoying the pheasant backs, I pass on those, and find they are best pickled. 
Happy hunting to all!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

FingerLks,chants like beech-hemlock mix and I've found black trumpets w/beech.As far as morel season, not sure if it's done here,but 'twas a good season all-in-all.No complaints.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Once you ID a Dyrad you're not likely to forget it. It is usually the first mushroom of the spring growing from a dead or dying tree. When you see one, break off a piece, it smells (and taste, don't swallow any fungi your not sure of) like watermelon rind without the sweetness.
Never get brave with mushrooms. Positively id them three times before eating them! And then one species at a time in small amounts. Save some uncooked for id purposes in case you screw up. 
I don't believe the season is over, methinks the Ash trees push the morels up later than the Apple.
Linda, How are you using the Conks?
Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Geo, when the reishi (Ganoderma tsugae) is a white knob, before it develops color, they can be thin sliced and sautéed. Don't cut it too close and they will come back every year. "Conks" is such a catch-all for polypores (most which are not meant to be eaten) , I am a bit of a bug when it comes to naming


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

That's cool, I prefer the scientific nomenclature myself. Do you also handle G. lucidum the same way?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Found some nice oysters today not real big bout a lb not to buggy yummy


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Thinkin' it's done here.Finding nada.Gonna focus on the garden for a couple weeks and start snooping for chants.I'll keep an eye on this site and everyones news.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Same here Lynk. The well has dried up...no morels ,lots of poison ivy. It was a great ride while it lasted.Let us know when the chants are in full swing . I wouldn't mind learning about a new shroom.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The season seem to end abruptly. It the weather continues like this the chants should show up early. Hope to here your reports in the future. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all! I spoke with a customer from work on Tuesday and he told me he found a bounty of morels on SATURDAY! Wow, so they are still showing up in northern Columbia County. 

My "hunting from horseback" yielded me a large cluster of oyster mushrooms yesterday in Chatham. I didn't have a proper bag (shame on me!) and they only took a minor beating in a friend's saddlebag. 
Looks like a promising year! Bring on the chanterelles!!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Scope, I started w/ chants and must say,I love morels but like chants more.The taste and aroma are like heaven.Often stop just to smell the take before resuming the hunt.Getting excited just thinking about.................!Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy hunting all I'll report my finds as they come in :-D


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Black Locust Trees are in bloom. Although the rest of the tree is poisonous the blossoms are a foragers delight. Check it out. Geo


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey geo can u explain more on the black locust flowers . what to pick n how u prepare them I'm up to try anything new thxs


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Most of the Black Locust plant is poisonous! However the blossoms may be eaten raw or used in a plethora of recipes. They are easily harvested if you have access to low hanging branches. They snap off quite easily by hand or one can use a clipper, albeit the thorns are stealthy and sharp. I am not a chef but have provided some with said blossoms and am waiting to hear the results. Most my info was gotten off the net. Good luck!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep us informed Geo!Always interested! Also interested in the rain we're getting w/ more forecast over next week or two. Can never tell when things are gonna dry out and depress me for summer shroom season. When I have to water the veggies all the time,I don't bother looking.No watering in my near future and chants coming (to a town near you) in a few weeks followed by boletes.Enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Using this topic title because it pretty much says it all! It's that same time of year when I've had enough.Planning veg garden,waiting to go back to work,and eager for shroom season.Lots of snow this year and tired of looking at it! Add in the extra cold and wind(which I can't stand) and I'm getting impatient! Just checking in for signs of life! Hope all's well with everyone! Take care!!!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Lynk, I'm feeling the same way. I moved to Kingston, NY a few months ago and have been looking out for locations I plan to hunt this year. I have yet to find a single morel in maybe 3 years of dedicated looking (but only on weekends when I could get out of NYC, so that limited me.) I'm determined that this will be the year. I've found acres and acres of abandoned apple orchards around me. Gotta be something in there! Cold has been brutal for us too... I don't think we've had more than 2-3 days above freezing since December...


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Spaniel,I think there were several first time finders on this site last year.It'll happen and probably when you've all but given up or least expect it.I have a lot of luck around ash trees but have found them in odd places randomly.Like with most shrooms,sometimes they seem to have a mind of their own.


----------



## elmerfudd231 (Feb 27, 2015)

@spanielmander, be careful of orchards. Morels can pull toxins out of the ground from the pesticides that were used. Have heard of people getting really sick from orchard morels. Just trying to help


----------



## karen420 (Apr 28, 2013)

I live in Northwest PA -- Just got into mushrooming - hoping to find some Morels at Moraine this spring...any hints? I know spots are secretive, but just want to know what to look for as far as sunlight, are old orchards a good spot?, and how about trees - poplar, elm? Just need some experienced hunters to guide me in the right direction...thanks in advance for your knowledge.....


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I've heard the same about orchards from several sources.Orchards need to be completely out of use for decades according to said sources.Also makes sense that runoff areas from orchards,main roads and farm fields(depending on usage) may be places to be wary of. Always air on the side of caution when it comes to shrooms of any kind! Be safe and Happy Hunting!


----------



## azukebean (Apr 23, 2014)

i am going to be in new york visiting family in Manhattan, was wondering when your moewl season starts


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The season doesn't generally start until May up here in Central NY. I am sure it starts in April down state albeit the winter cold refuses to release its icy grip this year.
Hey there my morels friends! Looking forward to leek harvest, they will be poppin before you know it. Stay tuned and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

How have you been,GEO? Looking forward to a good season.A nice warmup with the moisture we have and I'm hoping for good things.Got a feeling that, with the snowcover this year, the ticks will be brutal. Take care!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

How you doing, Lynk? All good here. Brutal winter and spring!! Finally the birds are out and singing and the ground is sucking up the sun's energy. Went for a short walk today and found leeks just starting to emerge. Flora will be a poppin now! Good luck this year! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all! Glad to see I am not the only one getting ready! Let's hope for a good year!


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Hey All,So hungry for Morels this year-Last year I was a week late for my "Traditional Hunting Patch" All I got was 1 medium mushroom.(And a BUNCH of scratched circles on the ground-think the squirrels cleaned me out!)  Hoping on making up for it this year-I typically hunt in between Sullivan Co. N.Y. and Sussex Co. N.J. Anybody want to go on a hunt, Gimme a shout!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello all there forcasting highs in the 60s n lows in the 40 overnight all next week rain on Tuesday would I b crazy to look for any morels say by Thursday or would the ground b too cold yet really can't wait for this season good luck this yr.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad to see everyone waking from the long winter's nap! Hobler,the earliest I've spotted them here is the end of the third week in April.They were tiny yet and close to a large lake that tends to keep things a touch warmer even in winter. As for ground temps,I'm curious as to how fast they'll warm.The ground didn't freeze as hard as usual here because of thick snow cover. Most of the melt soaked in nicely. I'll be out way too early myself but can't help it. Need to get the feel for the unfrozen outdoors! Happy Hunting!!!!


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

It's nice to finally be able to jump back into spring.. I was just down in Huntsville, AL and could not find a damn thing.. Save for some enoki and dryad's saddle.. 
Anyway I'm heading back up to Westchester County in a few days.. If anyone wants to go for a hunt, I'd be more than happy to oblige..


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

There is a morel progression map to be found online. It has both current and past year reported morel finds.


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

I think the rule is 2 weeks after Ramps? Waiting for them to pop!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

A nice warmup in store this week! Will be checking ground temps in a couple days just out of curiosity.I'm like a kid expecting presents.


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Been above 40 for the last few days-watching for ramps(wild leek) every morning on the way to work-gonna pound some ground this spring! got 3 fire sites mapped out and a large southerly ridge waitin 4 me!


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

I'm getting pretty pumped up here. Conditions will be prime in the next 30-45 days. I hauled in 3-5 lbs in 2 days last year from a (secret) abandoned apple orchard nearby. Does anyone know if there's a way to find public records for abandoned / defunct orchards? I've moved a couple of hours away from my secret spot, and would like to find something similar nearby.


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Hi Michael-where were you? And where are you? Helpful bit of info to start matchin up for hunts


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Soon.....


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Ramp's are up in North NJ Upstate NY! Popped visible from road this morning-and picked 2 nice bunches on way home-twice the size they were this morning! Cant wait for Sunday Breakfast!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Beanstalk, how do you prepare your ramps?


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

So, I may have found an old orchard on google maps. Any thoughts?
http://i.imgur.com/5YenFOF.png


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The only way to know is check it out on foot. If there is nothing there wait a week or two and check again. They are probably there but you will have to bump into them. The first one is always the hardest to find. I can't tell you how many times I gave up on a place only to find them on the way back to the truck.


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Seems like everything is late to pop here in Kinderhook. Crocuses just opened yesterday. I looked for ramps yesterday and nothing is up yet. I will keep checking....and checking. ...and checking! I am just glad the snow piles have finally disappeared


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey all. Spring is in the air and we are all getting excited. I went out today for about a half hour to check my productive spots from last year. Ramps are just starting to pop here in Hudson , I took a quick look in my "honey hole " from last year , no morels yet. I hesitated to trample all over everything so I retreated. I didnt want to start crushing any tiny ones. I couldn't get down the slippery , muddy, mountian slope to check out my fiddlehead patch. I think we have at least another 2 or 3 weeks to go before the season goes full swing. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the third time trying to post.Keep getting kicked off the net."Modern technology!"Checking ground temps around the property.Averaging 51 degrees.53 to 55 is supposed to be optimal but we get a lot of sun here and doubt the temps in the woods are close to that.They're calling for a cooldown next week but who knows.I'll check my early spot next week to see if the "feel" is getting close.It's good to hear the chatter! Take care and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## rjikayak (May 14, 2013)

I have never had luck in old orchards in Columbia County.


----------



## rjikayak (May 14, 2013)

Is the 55 degree the temperature for morels or ramps? I've tried to find that information and glad to see it here.
The past two years the date has been May 15 for my first finds of Morels, agout two weeks after ramps.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Valley of the upper Mohawk. Harvested a bucket load of leeks this morning. Was surprised how fast they came along in such a short time. Might go check out the morel harbinger Verpa area in the AM though methinks it is early, albeit I did see Blue Cohosh, Trout Lily and even a Trillium (no flowers) whilst harvesting the ramps. What a glorious day, enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

So in case anyone was wondering, that was not an orchard. Was a tree farm for pine. I kind if of figured but was only like 15 mins away so was worth the look.

Today was great though. I moved to a new area with loads of woods and finally got a chance to explore. I found some great trails and really am hopeful that I have some places that could produce some finds.

Could anyone take a look at these pictures and tell me if I'm looking at an elm tree in any of them?
http://imgur.com/a/V4LLd


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Methinks
Tree#1 is a Sugar Maple and #2 &amp; #3 &amp; #4 is a red maple, #5 Black Cherry. Really hard to tell from computer screen.


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Sorry, Geo. I posted a lengthy answer the other day-and site froze. Back to ramps-Use them just like onions, garlic or leek. Traditional meals are Ramps, Bacon and Potatoes-fry em up in a skillet for breakfast!! Omelettes are good-I've seen em Sauteed and serves as a side.And of course Raw! Rite of Spring here is a Ramp and Morel Omelette-couple weeks I hope!! Getting hungry!!


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Linda,I have a spot right by work (North NJ) It will prolly bloom about 2 weeks before your area! I'll keep u posted.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing here in the northern hills yet


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

From somewhere around Utica : Getting ready. I know it's still a bit early and today's brief snow did not help any. I will bide the time by stalking some ramps. Good luck everyone!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog and Kimmie welcome back!! Gonna try checking my early spot today depending on work. No delusions,just want to get the feel.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

Found some early ramps. Last year my entire take in the Hudson NY area was two peckerheads. Hoping to do better this year.


----------



## shroomfarm2 (May 24, 2013)

I'm going to check two of my usual spots on my way up to Washington County this weekend. It's a bit early but the spot in Irvington is well protected as is the spot in Valatie. I know it's too early up in Washington Co as the ground is still frozen in the deep woods and it is still freezing over night. I would love to get a load of wild leeks too. Last year was not as good as the year before. I inly found 5 in Irvington, 3 in Valatie and one on my farm in Hampton. I Also started 50 new Shiitake bolts last week,


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Someone I follow on FB posted pictures of a few small morels in Dutchess county


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Seems early. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

I read an article. Told me Ramps were "Rampant" in Roscoe.NY. No lie-If you can drive around Roscoe for 2 hours(Drive I said-not hike!!) and not see Ramps.you need to go home and look @ pictures of ramps till you say "Oh Crap!!"


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Audiophoenix - this is what an old orchard looks like on a map http://screencast.com/t/k5HzqvOAaV 

That's my honey-hole. Even if you do find one, I think it's wise to learn from a local just how long the orchard has been dormant - meaning untended and untreated by chemicals. 

This season is going to be way late in my opinion. The ground needs to get up into the 50's, and we're still staying in the 30's overnight, and barely into the 60's most days. I think I'll be picking well into mid June if I had to guess, but I think the heavy mycelium growth underneath is going to really spike in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

You just know the first few are up somewhere that nobody will ever find them.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely! They've been up in one of my spots by now since I found it and that was four years ago.But they were small yet and I'd have to wait. It's a bit of a drive just to check on 'em several times. Trying to be patient and get that nice first picking but that's tough for me to do. Getting antsy and don't want to wait much longer. Will have to get out there soon before the turkey hunters. Good luck and happy hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Lynkage good to be back I can't wait to see something growing. I will report my findings as they come.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys! The morel sightings map has filled in a bunch including a sighting in Syracuse and another downstate.Now sometimes reports may be BS but the rest of the map has filled in nicely.It's time to seriously start beating the brush.Still haven't had the chance to check my early spot.Will within the next few days.I promise either some are up or there's a nice first picking ready! At the latest,with forecast the way it is,the weekend of the ninth &amp; tenth should be boomin' here.I should be out now but veg garden and pouring concrete are kicking my butt and schedule.Anyone with time should be out.Looking forward to first reports.Chin up and eyes down! HAPPY HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

gmichael7, Thanks a ton for the sat view of that orchard.

I actually cross referenced that with an algorythm and found the exact location! so I'll be sure to clear that out as much as I can this spring! ... Just Kidding 

But I did use that to spot a few potential areas worth checking around me so that will be interesting.

Perhaps I can pose a question to you more experienced hunters. How long did it take for you to find a reliable spot? I have been trying for the last two years to find morels and have yet to find a spot that has any at all. I try looking for elm or ash trees but Can't seem to find any woods that have either in abundance. Just trying to figure out how you guys went about it. I've just been kind of hiking on weekend in the wooded areas around here. 

Thanks!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk,
Pouring concrete, tilling a garden? How do you find the energy to walk the woods? You must be young. Keep trucking! What sighting map are you looking at? I haven't mowed my lawn yet, still too early here in the Mohawk Valley methinks.
Audio, 
It took me a couple years of dedicated frustration before I got lucky. After that I slowly began to figure it out and that was before all this great help on the internet.. It is mostly about the time you spend in the woods. I got some great spots, lost some better ones, and still get skunked regularly. That is why you don't gather morels, you hunt them.
Till this day I can remember my first big score. I walked all day, at several locations, and only had one morel in my bag. Dejected, I headed back to the truck and on a whim detoured through an Ash forest. I bumped into a lovely bunch of four mature yellows, never seen anything like it. I got down to pick them, looked around, and they were everywhere. Addiction!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,47 and feeling 30+ years of physical labor but that addiction thing you mentioned is on the list of things that keep us young I believe. I remember that story of yours from a year or two ago and have had similar experiences.You have to keep trying.Persistance pays off but just loving it makes all the difference.Back to my chores before you know who gets home.LYNKAGE out!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk. I have a decade plus on you and hard labor all the way. Got the peas in the ground last week. Some think I go into the woods to hunt mushrooms but in truth mushroom hunting is just another reason I use to get into the woods. I'm beat and going to bed. Two more days before I enjoy the hunt.


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm just curious.. I know of a forest that has a ton of white ash trees.. Do I just look all around them for morels? And what kind of morels can I be expected to find.. G-d knows I've been finding tons of ramps there as well. The forest is practically inundated with them..


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Funny You should mention that Jax. I just got back from some more exploring and I found a awesome area and as luck would have it, it's full of white ash! Looks like a great spot too because the ground is nice and moist with a bit of a swampy area.

http://imgur.com/a/Ezcq5#4


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

The Ocular Adjustment theory is for me! Amazing how all the sudden "There's One!! turns into "Holy Cow! They're Everywhere!!" I was blessed a few years ago when a hunter showed me a couple and asked "What's this" I said " Are there more??!! He showed me where he got them. Next year I brought my son. When I noticed one-I kept Quiet-I think I counted 19 when he said "DAAAAAAAD!!??!!??" That moment your eyes adjust.LOL


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Jax, By all means check it out. Check where the Ash roots may be closer to the surface of the ground, predominately by the trunk. That being said, and take this with a block of salt, methinks the soil that ramps like are too rich for morels? At least in "my" spots. Methinks said soil stays moist for too long. I look for better drained soil. Please prove me wrong.
Audio, Those are some nice trees but I don't think they are Ash. Maybe someone else will chime in. By the way, I never like the classical way that Ash bark is described, I could never see the " diamond pattern" so commonly applied. I wish I could verbalize a better description. Tree identification, like that of fungi, is a skill that takes constant practice, I continue the struggle with each.
Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

So two days ago i was walking thu some woods North east of Utica. Mixed woods, including some old ash. The floor was dry and the only plant seemed to be New York Fern (a fern that stays green even in the winter). Other trees maple, cherry, beech, red pine .. work checking out later or should I concentrate on other spots?
Oh and I agree with Geo ... I just did a Tree ID hike for mycophiles and I think based on your pic that you have maple.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Hmm all the branches on these trees are pointing up like ash and I had a few people tell me ash in a tree subreddit so now I'm confused.


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

They don't look like the white ash that I'm used to.. More like maple.. All of mine (sorry Geo.. Hehe) have that typical diamond pattern! Look at the leaves.. If they are broad and oval shaped all around(assuming no beech trees whose dead leaves look similar to dead ash leaves) then there might be some ash trees in the area.. But I'd look for deep furrowed grooves in the tree and gray bark with that diamond pattern! Some tulip poplar trees can have that diamond pattern too! But luckily their bark tends to be more light brown.. 

But anyways like I said earlier.. The dead leaves are your best friend! Look for typical elm leaves.. Also broad and oval, with teeth like ridges that are inconsistent and the tell tale sign is the asymmetrical aspect of the leaf, one side is longer while the other curves in. 

And as a side point to all of this.. WE NEED MORE RAIN!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

MissK, Care to share the details of your "Tree ID hike for mycophiles"?
I concentrate on finding woods with lots of Ash and if there are also Apples then I devote a lot of time there. My brother is convinced that an Apple/Ash growing besides each other is primo. And I tend to agree.
Of course if I see a dead Elm I slam on the brakes.
Just as a side note for any newbies, I have hunted perfect terrain many times and got skunked. I am not proclaiming know-how only persistence.
If you see a bird that you can't identify or a tree that is your senior then you had a good hunt. The morels are only gravy. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm with GEO, ash are what I search for most. And JAX is right, look at the dead leaves to ID this time of year. I'm also a little worried about how fast everything is drying out. Hopin' to get out of work early today. I'm having mushroom dreams and would sure like to report the first to get things fired up! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Geo, I gave a tree Id talk to the local (meets @ Utica College) mushroom club. I did power point and brought in twigs. We talked about IDng trees before they leaf out by looking at bark, tree shape, twigs. That way possible foraging locations can be spotted by car. We then met a few weeks later in New Hartford and practiced ID trees and talked about what fungi might be associated. One of the things I covered is how to tell Maple from Ash. I have not have much success with an Apple/Ash combo but I think someone is beating me to it. I have not been mushroom hinting as long as you and I don't keep records. I have however been foraging and doing edible wild plants since the early 70's


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

Went out with my son last night. Picked a lot of ramps and fiddleheads. Found two baby Pheasant Backs that were tender and delicious. My son helped me with identifying ash. The tall ones, you need to look towards the top. the branches are straight across from each other like a cross (same as maple) with balls on the ends.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

I used the phrase "let's Get MAD" there are only a few trees/shrubs that have an opposite twig/leaf construction. Maple, Ash, Dogwood (and honey suckle .. and Buckeye ... but it'd not common here) Dogwood here are smaller bushes. That leaves Maple and Ash the only trees with opposite branches. for the most part, Maple twigs are 'finer, thinner' than Ash. Green ash twigs look like a 'U" or as I told the myco club like smiles ... they make me smile too. Black Ash twigs look more like a "t" and maple a 'V' . As to bark .. I kept looking at trees until I could tell. Older ash does have 'furrows' and is colored differently from maple. What I see in audio's pics is maple bark and vs ...then again.. there are anomalies .. some of those pics make me not so sure . 

I had an ash tree on the corner of my property near the street. Across the road was a sugar maple. ... The bark was identical in both trees. I really worked at trying to see a difference. NADA. But as soon as I looked at the branches (or the leaves... ) no doubt they ware a maple and an ash.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Johnathan .. Where are you located? Ramps are out for me, but no fiddlehead or knotweed yet. I have also not seen pheasant back. What you have there is good eats. What will you do with the ramps? I just finished eating a chicken and raw leek sandwich.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Missk, That's some brilliantly helpful information there. I have struck out so many times trying to find ash and coming to realize that it's just a stupid-ass maple tree. 

I think my problem is that I try to find bark that matches my idea of what an ash tree looks like but I should really be looking at branches first. 

Only issue is that it's really hard to tell with accuracy because the branches are usually way high up and there's never really a clear shot so that I can make a good call. Maybe I need to bring a pair of binoculars so I can get a closer look.


----------



## jonathan (May 1, 2014)

I'm in Hudson. There were a ton of fiddleheads that are just starting to pop in the next couple of days. The ramps are delicious cooked plain in a hot pan with olive oil salt and pepper or sauteed and added to potato or egg dishes. Pasta with sautéed ramps and fiddleheads is excellent. You can never go wrong with olive oil salt and pepper with nothing else.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Im in Saratoga County. My kids went out yesterday and picked me a nice big bag of fiddle heads to have with dinner. They said many were still just popping up. Haven't found any ramps yet, I'm going to check a few of my Morel spots this weekend.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

MissK, Thanks for the info. Sounds like you are doing a great job. Kudos! Early 70's? Do you know Dave Fischer? His is the first book I bought when I got serious about edible mushrooms. Thanks again, Geo


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Got a chance to get out for a short hike after work.Checked my go-to spot and it's too early. It doesn't feel right yet.Maybe another week or more but will need rain.Gonna go plant a few hundred onions.Nice to hear the chatter,it's good stuff! Take care and enjoy!!


----------



## ladybratt (May 1, 2015)

Same here. Can't wait. Chomping at the bit. lol


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Geo: I know who David Fisher is, can't say that I've met him. I do know Alan Bessette who wrote several books including Mushrooms of Northeastern North: America along with David Fisher. I have also met Gary Lincoff who wrote the Audubon Society Field Guide to Mushrooms and other books. 

I've only been seriously hunting and ID fungi for maybe 4 years. Anyone else finding fiddleheads yet?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

MissK, That is quite the group in the fungi world. Have a good weekend!


----------



## tallcoolblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all! Ramps, fiddleheads going crazy! It just feels good to get back into the woods. It will feel better to find some morels Can't wait to hear some success stories and hopefully share my own


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Going out today not sure where yet but I'm bringing the camera


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

took a walk along the oriskany creek, happened apon a perfect ash tree. here is a photo of the bark note the x in the center. I seldom have trouble telling ash from ash leaf maple, because the ash usually has one trunk and they grow straighter but ash and hickory give me more trouble. I believe the ash trees have leaves first but not sure. what say you Miss Kimmy. oh shoot have to upload the photo first.....ILL BE BACK


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

ok here it is


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry, that is a classic Ash tree but I see no diamonds.
Glorious day! Glorious day! Verpas are out, more advanced than I expected. Morels are now just below the leaf litter. We will be getting reports soon. Could use some rain, too dry out there. The hunt, in earnest, will commence soon. Still a bit early, might find some young ones this coming weekend but the real hunt will be the weekend after next. Enjoy the hunt, I did.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I don't think we are looking at any real rain until next weekend :\


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree Geo never see the diamonds, just xs. no verpas up here yet ,but we're always behind.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a bit worried about the high temps forecast for this week.Multiple days in the 80's can end the seaason, especially as dry as it is.Fingers crossed.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

I do see some diamonds. But actually it's both texture and color together that lets me know I'm looking at Ash bark. 

Here is a question for Geo and others who look for and find morels under dead elm. How dead? that is how much bark remaining? eg. 60% bark, 30%. This has been a topic of discussion between my mushroom hunting friends.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a question for geo.I'm not that good at it yet. I more stumble upon mushrooms by accident after searching for hours lol. MK do you or your friends ever have forays.in the utica area?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The number one rule with morels is that there are no real hard fast rules for morels. I hate to use the analogy but morels are as easy to figure out as women. I have 4 sisters, 2 daughters, and a wife and am no closer figuring that species out as I am morels.
That being said, I seem to have the best luck when the elm bark is just starting to drop off. That seems to be the beginning of the fruiting stage if the morels are mycorrhizal with that tree. The tree will generally produce morels for several years and sometimes the numbers are mind boggling.
I still check every dead Elm I see. Man, it is dry out there!!!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

We went out in the woods yesterday for a bit, just to nose around. It was so dry!! The only fungi we found were some polypores Saw a lot of trillium, trout lilies, and jack in the pulpit (an amazing looking plant).


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Just came home from visiting the parents of a friend near Parish NY. After dinner they took me see their woodlot ... ramps, maples, cherry and mature ash. I have permission to return and hunt for morels


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

fog.. We are members of the midyork mycological society. We meet at Utica college for lectures and hands on demos, We have forays too all around CNY ... Inlet, Boonville, Eaton, Camden , Piseco Lake ... LMK if you want more info


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

We need rain! Somebody needs to pray to the rain gods! I've done all my rain dances and nothing yet in southern NY!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Good analogy,GEO! And yet we still pursue them. The heat coming this week isn't good.And no rain in sight.I'm thinkin' the best hope is to get through this week with no rain,get a cool-down w/ rain and hopefully a nice mid to late May rush.


----------



## shroomfarm2 (May 24, 2013)

I checked my three most productive spots this past weekend and found nothing. Irvington in Westchester Co. dry and no signs of anything. Valatie in Columbia Co. better looking than Irvington, no signs of morels but I did get some watercress, Hampton in Washington Co. dry too but good ramp patches. This past winter was hard on the trees up North. I saw many white pines with the tops snapped off and other trees toppled over. Many of the trails were impassable due to downed trees. I will have a lot of clean up to do this summer. The forecast looks dry for the next several days with the exception of the downstate area.


----------



## wiscoshroomin (Apr 29, 2014)

Misskimmie. In Wisconsin, the perfect elms are completely dead. By this I mean there are no living leaves or buds. The best trees will still have all, or most of the bark left on them. Once they have shed all their bark, they produce little to no mushrooms. This is a good rule 9 out of 10 times, there are always randoms, I think from disturbances or dead roots.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Geo woman are simple really they are everything men aren't and yet they are just like you. NO I would love it if you would post your forays unless you have to be a member.


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

@shroomfarm2 I'm from Westchester Co.. You also from around here? I've yet to find a single morel at any of my spots but plenty of ramps.. Ramps galore.. Where do you go foraging?


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

I just stuck my finger in the dirt and it still feels cool. So, I'm hopeful that the air temps won't jack up the soil temps so much that we don't have a season. 

Regarding ash trees, I've not yet found morels but I'm getting good at spotting ash. Opposite branching is a good clue as it eliminates many possible species. Then you're just looking for the bark, which to add to what's been said here will have ridges that are flat, like mesas rather than mountains. You'll usually also find some samaras from the previous year in the leaf litter. 

All we need is some rain and I'm confident I'll bag my first morels this year. In Ulster County, NY.


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

Question for anyone in lower hudson or similar climate. There is a forest I walk in and around which is filled to the brim with tulip poplar trees which tend to be more inwards in the forest, while on the outskirts as I get closer to the river there is tons and tons of skunk cabbage. Is the soil too acidic for morels in these more swampy type areas? I should mention this is the same area in which lots of ramps grow.


----------



## shroomfarm2 (May 24, 2013)

@Jaxjaxer, Old Croton Trailway State Park. I know of a spot that was an accidental find in the most unlikely place of all near a washout area of an overflow parking lot in Irvington. I was going to a sale at the Episcopal Church in Irvington two years ago around this time. I squeezed into an overflow parking lot and as I got out of the car near a recently felled tree there were three morels. Two were salvageable and one was so bug infested and decaying that it smelled. I searched the area and was able to collect 11 in all. Last year I got there too late in the month and only found 4 that were fresh. So now I stop there on my way up to Washington Co. from LI. It's only a 20 minute detour off my usually route. I've often said to myself, with all the people who park there why hasn't anyone seen them. It looks like we have some rain in the forecast for the next few days so I will definitely make my way there this Friday.


----------



## jaxjaxer (Apr 9, 2015)

@shroomfarm2, I've been there only in the fall. I never thought to visit it now.. But I ran into a fellow forager today in the woods and he informed me that the ground we were both scouring for morels amongst the tulip poplars was too clay like and hard for morels to grow. Might be worth it for me to make my way up there this weekend..


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Check out these images from the same tree?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I know,I know! Can't help it.It's early but my mind has been wandering to shroom season.Hope all's well for everyone! Happy H.....Waiting!!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm ready for this year. Last year was a bust.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, you guys! My name is Karrin and my partner and I have started a Youtube channel that is geared toward getting regular people out into the wilderness and foraging for wild mushrooms and wild plants. Our first two videos focus on morels. We don't like to be secretive, and are super friendly. We are looking for a community online, specifically Youtube, to share our adventures and knowledge with. We are also open to feedback and suggestions for future videos. If you wish to reply to the video, please do so on my youtube channel, otherwise I might not see it here. 

So check out our videos and don't forget to subscribe, like and share! Thanks, and we look forward to getting to know you!! 
The link to our youtube channel: https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------

